# Triangle removal not working



## stonent (May 29, 2012)

I picked up a USB jig and the phone does go into download mode but it isn't resetting the custom binary counter. Are there any other ways to clear it? We may have to send the phone back as it has been randomly rebooting.

I'm running the stock OS, with the rooted kernel and CWM but that's it.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

The stratosphere's bootloader was released with a fix in place by samsung that prevents the counter from being reset using a usb jig. I looked this issue up when i had to return my original strat because the screen came off.

the best you can do is flash the Stock EI2 rom and use heimdall to flash the stock kernel then hope for the best.

But before you do that, Might I recomment Flashing Tweaked 2.1 (or 2.2 as i think dwitherel has worked out most of the kinks) and flashing the kernel that _bag_ has been working on.

Once you're on tweaked, you can get a terminal emulator, type SU, hit enter, then type tweaktools and press enter. Hit 5 for CWM modifications, then 2 for Misc, followed then by 5, disable music widget.

After doing all that, your stratosphere should operate quite a bit better.

The hotbooting issue is something that plagues these phones.. but has gotten better thanks to our wonderful developers here.

If you need any more help, feel free to ask.


----------

